

Two Students Created A Brilliant Alternative To A Regular Cardboard Box - ThomPete
http://www.businessinsider.com/rapid-packing-container-2014-1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+businessinsider+%28Business+Insider%29

======
yincrash
I like it, but there is probably still work that needs to go in to this. If
you can open it just by putting pressure on the top, it will probably open in
transit. Also, how well does it handle edge crushes?

~~~
Someone
I think the fact that it opens too easily is the elephant in the room. It may
stay closed when stacked neatly, but I would like to see what happens when you
toss a box, or when a box with a heavy object inside is upside down on uneven
flooring.

Because of that, I don't think this will be an universal replacement for all
cardboard boxes. It may see application in some niche corners of the market,
though, and that may make it a success.

